# Tree Planting in British Columbia



## RnJ (Feb 2, 2011)

I want to go tree planting in British Columbia this summer. It's a little late in the application game, but I'm still working at it. Any people here have recommendations or good experiences with certain companies? At this point, I just want to earn a bit of money, love in a tent and have the experience. Money is good, but I'm not gonna nitpick over per-tree pay rates.


----------



## spoonreceptacle (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been looking into it two years in a row now, this year i no longer have cash to buy supplies like boots and bags so i quit that idea. Never been, have tons of friends who have. With summit and folklore, decent companites i hear. You might be hard up to find a company with a lax attitude though, it's about the money, and getting things done quick. i've heard of some pretty chill camps though but either way when applying, don't make it all about the experience you want, money is good to them. Most of the applications are personalised as well so it's pretty cool to explain yourself and to know someone will actually read it. application times runnin out better get on it.


----------



## RnJ (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, no kidding. I definitely portrayed myself as being desperate for cash and being a super hard worker in my application. Still have three major companies to apply at, and then I'll prod around with some personal connections.


----------

